# My new boy!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I had posted before about a local breeder I work a lot with offering me a buckling in exchange for showing some of his does and letting him breed back. I finally picked out my boy, a gorgeous young paint buck thats a Remington grandson. Here are a few pictures I snapped today when I was working on taming him up. Since he's still a bit wild they aren't the best but tell me what you think. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is a handsome man!!! Give him a cookie for me!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I must say he is one of the nicest looking Boers! Very handsome.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking buck kid!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I think he's quite the looker myself. I'm planning on showing him at the State fair in October along with his dad and some of his half-sisters.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is definately a stocky lookin' boy! Nice color too! Good choice on your part.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is handsome!!! Very well muscled


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'd have to ask Ken to be certain but I believe he's around 2 months.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations, he's very buff!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He's really a lovely, eye catching color. He looks straight in the front and wide- couldn't tell much about his rear- it's hard to get a picture of a "wild" kid when he keeps facing you- I think he's really nice. Congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you got the better end of the deal 

I hope he tames down for you - sure has a cute face


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'll have to get a rear shot of the brat in the next couple days. Its all rainy and gross out now though. 

His sire has been throwing a lot of color this year. There are quite a few attention grabbing paints. This is the same buck my Sadie is bred to so I'm hoping for some color.

And yeah, I think I got the better end of the deal too. :greengrin: Ken wants someone to show his goats though so he'll be more visible as a breeder. I would have shown them just for the joy of showing but he was just glad to find someone else interested in goats and this way he has the option of breeding to a buck he can't keep.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

i really like him.. he is a soild guy.. cant wait to see how he turns out once his older.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to seeing how he grows out too. I'll have to keep everyone here posted.


----------

